# Old Country Experience



## JT78681 (Apr 4, 2021)

I am new to this forum and felt compelled to sign up to share my experience with Old Country BBQ.

I was back and forth on upgrading from my Akorn to something nicer such as a Primo XL. I’ve been using this little Akorn for years and it has served me well. Great entry level kamado cooker! I pulled the trigger on a Primo XL, but it turned out to not be in stock and it was a 4-6 week wait. Well that wasn’t going to work for me since I am planning to smoke a brisket for my sons birthday party right around the corner.

I started to then look at offsets and seeing if there were any available in the central Texas region. Everything I came across was either too expensive or had long lead times. Then I stumbled upon Old Country BBQ’s, specifically the Brazos.

I got in touch with Rick and he advised me that they had a six week lead time, but that they had just shipped a few to various Buc-ee’s (Temple, New Braunfels, Bastrop), so I was like great let me call them before I drive an hour only to be disappointed. Well guess what! You cannot find phone numbers anywhere for the stores. I called Rick back and he reached out to the purchasing department to confirm that New Braunfels had at least one still on hand.

This was Friday afternoon, so I get up Saturday and make the commute just praying that they still had it. Pulled up and to my surprise they had 4 of them! I sent Rick a text and thanked him. He could have just told me sorry your going to have to either wait 6 weeks or take a gamble and just drive to Buc-ee’s, but he didn’t instead he went the extra mile and was a great guy to talk to.

This thing is a beast compared to my little Akorn! If anyone is in the market for good stick burner for around $1K then look no further. Also, drive to your nearest Buc-ee’s to see if they have any on hand. I thought only Academy carried them until a few days ago.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee and congrats on the new stickburner. Now move on you're blocking the fire lane!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! I eyeball the OC cookers every time I go to Academy. I like them.  But I've got to get a place with a bigger patio/deck area. My wife has embargo'd any more cookers since We are running out of space on our patio. 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And as Jake said... you're parked in the fire lane,  I think that's a hint ! Nice looking smoker!

Ryan


----------



## Alphonse (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from LA (Lower Alabama)!

Glad you snagged your pit.   I love my offset on the right day.  They require a lot of fire tending and are great fun when you have the time to devote to them.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from Ga!  Congrats on the new Rig.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga . Now get that new pit lit up and smokin' !


----------



## FowlAntics (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome! Nice upgrade from the Akorn; I’ve read good things about the Brazos.  You can make some top notch food on that thing.


----------

